# Cruze vs Focus



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

This is because of the drive-by-wire system. The steering is speed sensitive to make it a little more stable, but it ends up feeling, like you said, a little disconnected. Still comfortable, though!


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

> Hello. Trying to decide between a Cruze and a Focus. I've taken each on a fairly long test drive and both have their pluses and minuses. One thing in that particular that bothered me about the Cruze is the lack of steering feel at highway speeds. Not the the steering was sloppy, just that there seems to be a lack feel or sense of connectedness when making small steering corrections.


I'm not sure I understand why that is a problem? The Cruze is a sturdier car than the Focus. It's curb weight is right there with other midsize sedans such as the Camry, Fusion, and Sonata. The first thing I noticed when test driving it is the lack of the NEED to make small steering corrections on the highway. You can take your hands off the wheel and it will drive like an arrow, where as other small cars get buffered by the wind at highway speeds. It is remarkably well planted, which is why many people say it drives like a larger car.

But yeah, your asking a Cruze forum, so our opinions will be biased .

May I ask which trim you test drove? Because I find it hard to say the Focus has a better interior than the two tone leather interior of the 2LT and LTZ. Everyone whos been in my car has gone on and on about how nice the interior is.


----------



## Dan50 (Nov 17, 2011)

ErikBEggs said:


> I'm not sure I understand why that is a problem? The Cruze is a sturdier car than the Focus. It's curb weight is right there with other midsize sedans such as the Camry, Fusion, and Sonata. The first thing I noticed when test driving it is the lack of the NEED to make small steering corrections on the highway. You can take your hands off the wheel and it will drive like an arrow, where as other small cars get buffered by the wind at highway speeds. It is remarkably well planted, which is why many people say it drives like a larger car.
> 
> But yeah, your asking a Cruze forum, so our opinions will be biased .
> 
> May I ask which trim you test drove? Because I find it hard to say the Focus has a better interior than the two tone leather interior of the 2LT and LTZ. Everyone whos been in my car has gone on and on about how nice the interior is.


The car was stable enough but the steering felt pretty numb to me at highway speeds.

I realize this forum may be slightly biased, but I was comparing the 2LT to the Focus SEL leather interior. The Focus has less hard plastic and a much nicer quality finishes on the dashboard, for example. Pushing on Cruze dash pieces yielded movement and creaks; not so in the Focus. 

As I said, the Cruze has its strengths too, most notably not having Ford's Dual Cutch Transmission.


----------



## TravsCruze (Aug 4, 2011)

If you want an automatic... buy the ford.


----------



## Dan50 (Nov 17, 2011)

TravsCruze said:


> If you want an automatic... buy the ford.[/
> 
> Is that because of how it works or a reliability issue? The transmission on the Cruze I drove seemed to work pretty well.


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

> If you want an automatic... buy the ford


Not even. Chevy fixed the tranny issues on 2012. Plus, you can tune the crap outta the Cruze


----------



## chrisholland03 (Oct 13, 2011)

In my unique trading situation, I had two cars to theoretically 'choose' from - a Cruze Eco manual or a Focus SE manual. A manual transmission and upgraded stereo were a must, as I wasn't fond of the fuel economy or driving dynamics of either cars' 'automatics' and wasn't happy with the base stereo in either. Color needed to be white, silver, gray or dark blue. Would like a sunroof and leather, but neither were required. It took a week to find a Cruze Eco the way I wanted, and it was going to take 3 months+ to find a manual Focus SE.

I went with the Cruze.

As far as a comparison between the two, I found the Focus is a little more connected and engaging to drive but the Cruze is quieter and has a better ride. The Cruze is a little wider inside, and legroom front and rear are a draw. The Ford interior is jazzier looking, but on the SE model the material quality and construction is a draw. The Cruze's controls are much easier to use, especially the stereo. The Cruze Eco is getting better gas mileage than the Focus would have, for the same amount of money (sans leather and sunroof).

I honestly would be just as happy with the Focus SE manual, as I am with the Cruze Eco manual. And way happier than I was with my Civic Hybrid.


----------



## Dan50 (Nov 17, 2011)

chrisholland03 said:


> In my unique trading situation, I had two cars to theoretically 'choose' from - a Cruze Eco manual or a Focus SE manual. A manual transmission and upgraded stereo were a must, as I wasn't fond of the fuel economy or driving dynamics of either cars' 'automatics' and wasn't happy with the base stereo in either. Color needed to be white, silver, gray or dark blue. Would like a sunroof and leather, but neither were required. It took a week to find a Cruze Eco the way I wanted, and it was going to take 3 months+ to find a manual Focus SE.
> 
> I went with the Cruze.
> 
> ...


I agree on the control issue. For example, finding oil life remaining on a Cruze is twisting the control stalk a time or two. On a Focus, you verbally ask Sync to run a "Vehicle Health Report" which then uses your Bluetooth Phone to send a report to a central computer which you can retrieve by logging in over the internet. Assuming you've registered, Bluetooth works, Sync understands you, etc. I gather the Ford OLM notifies you in the car when a change is due, but if you want to plan ahead or maybe change early... Not a deal-breaker, but odd nonetheless. 

You're happy with how the Cruze tracks and responds to steering input on the highway? Thanks..


----------



## chrisholland03 (Oct 13, 2011)

With 1500 miles under my belt, the steering input response bothered me a little at first. I'm used to it now and it doesn't really bother me. My last two cars (09 MX-5 and 08 Civic Hybrid) both tended to tramline (especially the Civic Hybrid) and personally that was more annoying.


----------



## yourdoinitwrong (Aug 7, 2011)

I agree that the Cruze does lack some steering feel compared to the Focus. The electric power steering seems a little over-boosted to me too. However, that was the only real negative I found compared to the Focus. The quality of the interior on the Focus was good but to me didn't seem too much better than the Cruze. I work for a large dealer group and could have bought either but I preferred the look of the Cruze and felt that it was a little more refined overall. I realize that is subjective though. 

I haven't driven the Ford extensively but from what I have experienced and from reading I would probably avoid that Dual Clutch transmission. Several sources recommended skipping it altogether and only getting a manual. It doesn't seem like they have all the programming figured out just right yet. Ford's powertrain warranty is shorter too and while I don't have any numbers to back this up, I'm pretty sure that Dual Clutch Transmission would be a costly item to repair. VW's DSG is extremely expensive to repair and is the reason I bought a manual on my GLI. This wasn't a make or break for me but Ford's 911 assist (don't know their name for it) is nowhere near as capable as OnStar. Just my two cents.


----------



## TravsCruze (Aug 4, 2011)

ErikBEggs said:


> Not even. *Chevy fixed the tranny issues on 2012.* Plus, you can tune the crap outta the Cruze


thats not what 2 different dealerships have told me.. one of them just yesterday. The service managers own words.. "the automatics are terrible".. as he's shaking his head. He said he's had 3 blow up the trannies backing off the truck. Another dealerships service department told me they have had over a dozen blow up the transmission unloading them off the truck. And they have a guy now that all he does is fix auto cruze transmissions.

so i'll stick with my opinion.. if you want an auto, go with the ford.


----------



## mr_raider (Aug 13, 2011)

I will agree that Cruze steering lacks feedback, compared to say a MAzda 3. But the MAzda is still hydraulic. Even compared to other electric steering cars like the focus, it's a bit soft. This GM, not BMW, they calibrate their steering differently. More similar to Toyota/Lexus IMHO. At any rate, you won't find the same level of steering feedback in an econobox, as compared to luxury sports sedan. You just have to get used to it. Not a big deal IMHO.

The chassis is actually quite capable and the car is much more capable than it's steering would suggest. Car and Driver got the highest skidpad values out of the Cruze in the whole compact class.


----------



## dby2011 (May 14, 2011)

TravsCruze said:


> thats not what 2 different dealerships have told me.. one of them just yesterday. The service managers own words.. "the automatics are terrible".. as he's shaking his head. He said he's had 3 blow up the trannies backing off the truck. Another dealerships service department told me they have had over a dozen blow up the transmission unloading them off the truck. And they have a guy now that all he does is fix auto cruze transmissions.
> 
> so i'll stick with my opinion.. if you want an auto, go with the ford.


Complete bull, how can you spread crap like that? If that was the case with the Cruze then you would be reading just as much talk about the Cruze's auto along with the Focus. That is not the case I was just at my dealer yesterday and my service guy said they have yet to have anyone complain or have issue with the 2012 auto. I was one of the first people to buy a 2012 and he told me I was right about the auto trans- they greatly improved it. He did say they have a lot of issues with the 2011s but never mentioned transmissions blowing up off the trucks. That is just absurd. Most deal with shifting and they have to update software for the 2011s.


----------



## Dpedraza (Oct 24, 2011)

My choice was narrowed down to these two cars. I bought a cruze and don't regret anything. I had nice long test drives in both as well.


----------



## TravsCruze (Aug 4, 2011)

dby2011 said:


> Complete bull, how can you spread crap like that?


Believe what you want.. 2 dealership both said the same thing. One's family and ones a friend, they don't have any reason to lie to me.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

I so wanted a Focus hatchback. Then I test-drove one. My Eco's interior is better laid out, and felt about as nice. The ride on the Eco model was better, and the car felt more connected to the road, surprisingly. I came from a Buick LeSabre, so the steering is quite nice by comparison! Regarding the steering in the Focus, it wasn't anything to write home about. It felt about the same as the 2011 Eco MT I had test-driven. 

Then again the Cruze Eco in manual transmission form does perform differently than other Cruzes. The different suspension, different gearing, and lighter weight make for a different driving experience compared to an LS or LT.


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

> I will agree that Cruze steering lacks feedback, compared to say a MAzda 3.


I guess I don't understand. All the reviews praise the Cruze's handling. I mean I've never driven a truly sporty handling car so I have no way to compare but I don't see how this would even be noticeable on the highway of all places...


----------



## mr_raider (Aug 13, 2011)

ErikBEggs said:


> I guess I don't understand. All the reviews praise the Cruze's handling. I mean I've never driven a truly sporty handling car so I have no way to compare but I don't see how this would even be noticeable on the highway of all places...


If you read my post you will see that I clearly praise the Cruze's handling, and the steering is deceptively numb. My criticism is with respect to the amount of feedback you get in a curve that helps you judge how close you are to the limits of the car. IMHO, the cruze, and most EPS systems, are over boosted. There is also a vague feel about dead center at highway speeds. Nothing major.

Go test drive a BMW 3 series or Infiniti g37 and you will see what good steering feedback is. No one is expecting that in a Cruze, but it's nice to know what it could be.


----------



## Quazar (Apr 28, 2011)

TravsCruze said:


> thats not what 2 different dealerships have told me.. one of them just yesterday. The service managers own words.. "the automatics are terrible".. as he's shaking his head. He said he's had 3 blow up the trannies backing off the truck. Another dealerships service department told me they have had over a dozen blow up the transmission unloading them off the truck. And they have a guy now that all he does is fix auto cruze transmissions.
> 
> so i'll stick with my opinion.. if you want an auto, go with the ford.


Seriously, it sounds like those guys have no freeking clue how to drive.

All cars have problems, all new cars espcially.

Here is what FORD says about the 2012 A/T

_* Some 2012 focus vehicles equipped with the powershift/DPS6 transmission may experience a shudder/shake on start up or when slowing to a stop. This condition does not cause durability or reliably concerns and will deminish as the clutch breaks in. "IF CUSTOMERS COMPLAIN OF THIS ISSUE, PLEASE DO NOT ATTEMPT TO REPAIR THE VEHICLE AND SHARE THIS SERVICE MESSAGE WITH THE CUSTOMER. *_


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

dby2011 said:


> Complete bull, how can you spread crap like that? If that was the case with the Cruze then you would be reading just as much talk about the Cruze's auto along with the Focus. That is not the case I was just at my dealer yesterday and my service guy said they have yet to have anyone complain or have issue with the 2012 auto. I was one of the first people to buy a 2012 and he told me I was right about the auto trans- they greatly improved it. He did say they have a lot of issues with the 2011s but never mentioned transmissions blowing up off the trucks. That is just absurd. Most deal with shifting and they have to update software for the 2011s.


I am going to completely agree with this post, no matter who it was that told you that Travs, does not know how to drive. I would agree to get a stick but the 2012s have them fixed from what i hear.


----------



## TravsCruze (Aug 4, 2011)

doesn't know how to drive? They are automatics, they put them in gear and back them off a truck, when they put them in drive the transmissions blow. "knowing" how to drive an automatic has nothing to do with it. Junk is junk. These guys deal with these cars everyday, they have no reason to lie to me. 

if your talking about the fragile clutches in the MT's... thats a different topic for a different thread. 

This guy wants to know about AT vs AT, and I would take fords dual clutch AT over the POS chevy is putting in their cars any day.


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

The automatic transmission bashing on this forum is outrageous. Unless you have an automatic stop talking junk about them or even implying that automatic owners are stupid for buying them. I live in a country (US) with infinite congestion so automatics will always be more common than manuals so get used to it. Yes, the auto transmission in 2011 is pretty poor, but it isn't so poor that the automatic Cruzes are shitboxes. And its nothing that a tune or transmission reflash doesn't fix (or just buying a 2012). So cut the bullshit and give some helpful user experience rather than slandering GM. The OP is looking for helpful advice not he said she said garbage. My advice personally is get what you like more. The Cruze is a phenomenal car, but thats not to say it does not have flaws. The automatic transmission from what we know was greatly improved on the newer models. So if you like the Cruze, get the Cruze. It is outselling the **** out of the Focus for a reason.


----------



## Dan50 (Nov 17, 2011)

Quazar said:


> Seriously, it sounds like those guys have no freeking clue how to drive.
> 
> All cars have problems, all new cars espcially.
> 
> ...


In fairness, I believe Ford now has a TSB to reprogram the shift logic in the DSG. Based on what I see in the equivalent Focus owner site, this seems to work pretty well. There were real drivability issues with the way the first 2012s DCT behaved, but those produced in August or later or that have the TSB applied seem to be tons better. It is still a different sensation than driving a traditional automatic though.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

TravsCruze said:


> doesn't know how to drive? They are automatics, they put them in gear and back them off a truck, when they put them in drive the transmissions blow. "knowing" how to drive an automatic has nothing to do with it. Junk is junk. These guys deal with these cars everyday, they have no reason to lie to me.
> 
> if your talking about the fragile clutches in the MT's... thats a different topic for a different thread.
> 
> This guy wants to know about AT vs AT, and I would take fords dual clutch AT over the POS chevy is putting in their cars any day.


Oh AT. Lol. 

BRB GettingTFO OUT OF THIS THREAD.


----------



## cruzeguy1977 (Feb 20, 2011)

Well all I can say is I have one of the first cars off the line Crystal red Lt2 no mods other than fog lights had a couple small issues at the beginning but were promptly fixed. I had a ford focus rental for 2 weeks when on vacation and there is no way I would take that trans over my Cruze. Bias or not I believe the Cruze is far superior. Coming from a guy who has had 1994 Pontiac 6000, 1998 Buick regal gs,1994 Pontiac Bonneville SSEI,2004 Pontiac Bonneville GXP , 2000 Buick regal gs


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

ErikBEggs said:


> I'm not sure I understand why that is a problem? The Cruze is a sturdier car than the Focus. It's curb weight is right there with other midsize sedans such as the Camry, Fusion, and Sonata. The first thing I noticed when test driving it is the lack of the NEED to make small steering corrections on the highway. You can take your hands off the wheel and it will drive like an arrow, where as other small cars get buffered by the wind at highway speeds. It is remarkably well planted, which is why many people say it drives like a larger car.
> 
> But yeah, your asking a Cruze forum, so our opinions will be biased .
> 
> May I ask which trim you test drove? Because I find it hard to say the Focus has a better interior than the two tone leather interior of the 2LT and LTZ. Everyone whos been in my car has gone on and on about how nice the interior is.


That would be the electric steering that has more problems then the old normal power steering. You can search about the cobalts and some toyotas electric steering and it will steer you away from it fast! 


sent from my Thunderbolt using AutoGuide App


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

TravsCruze said:


> Believe what you want.. 2 dealership both said the same thing. One's family and ones a friend, they don't have any reason to lie to me.


*Care to name the dealerships? 
*


----------



## got_boost (Sep 29, 2011)

ErikBEggs said:


> The automatic transmission bashing on this forum is outrageous. Unless you have an automatic stop talking junk about them or even implying that automatic owners are stupid for buying them. I live in a country (US) with infinite congestion so automatics will always be more common than manuals so get used to it. Yes, the auto transmission in 2011 is pretty poor, but it isn't so poor that the automatic Cruzes are shitboxes. And its nothing that a tune or transmission reflash doesn't fix (or just buying a 2012). So cut the bullshit and give some helpful user experience rather than slandering GM. The OP is looking for helpful advice not he said she said garbage. My advice personally is get what you like more. The Cruze is a phenomenal car, but thats not to say it does not have flaws. The automatic transmission from what we know was greatly improved on the newer models. So if you like the Cruze, get the Cruze. It is outselling the **** out of the Focus for a reason.


AMEN! He loves bashing AT's. 



Jim Frye said:


> *Care to name the dealerships? *


He won't...don't waste your time asking. I have never heard of any dealerships having "blown" thru transmissions taking them off the truck. I call BS
EDIT: oh and...it's a Ford. 'nuff said. k:


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

got_boost said:


> I have never heard of any dealerships having "blown" thru transmissions taking them off the truck.


It just occured to me that I have never seen "dealership personnel" unloading new vehicles from the haulers. It has always been the truck driver taking them off and parking them in an arrival place on the lot. I'd bet it is a contractual, or union requirement. Earlier this summer, I watched a truck load of Cruzen being unloaded at Dave White Chevrolet here in town and each one was driven off the hauler by the truck driver and lined up with the others. An employee from the dealership came out and inspected each one and took the paperwork from the hauler dirver. 

Jim


----------



## mr_raider (Aug 13, 2011)

The Hydra-matic 6t40 is used in other GM applications, have they had reports of premature failures? My understanding is that Cruze transmission issues were due to harsh shifts and the shift pattern. Not the actual number of failures.


----------



## Quazar (Apr 28, 2011)

Some of the stuff in this thread is pure gold. 

I guarantee that if they did indeed blow that many transmission unloading it from the truck, the dealership is paying for it, not GM. Having worked with warranty issues, after the 2nd one the claims would be denied until the dealership could prove it wasn't them, and there would probably be a service note out on this issue by now. 

Oh and I hear the Focus A/T blows when just sitting in the lot. The dealership here and one there told me, the car it just sitting there and BOOM, the whole trans just blows, like in the movies.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Quazar said:


> Oh and I hear the Focus A/T blows when just sitting in the lot. The dealership here and one there told me, the car it just sitting there and BOOM, the whole trans just blows, like in the movies.


Well, that's an improvment. You used to have to rear end earlier compact Fords in order to get them to blow up.


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

Jim Frye said:


> Well, that's an improvment. You used to have to rear end earlier compact Fords in order to get them to blow up.


Or if u wanna buy a ford cheap because people don't know about inertia switches lol


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## weimerrj (Dec 4, 2011)

For me, a stickshift is a must, and highway fuel economy is highest priority (I drive 50 mi round trip commute weekdays + roundtrip from DC to Chesapeake VA weekends - ~600 mi/week). Therefore, the 6MT Eco beats a 5MT in the Ford. the Cruze was my first choice, and so far (1 week), it's been real nice. 

If Ford offered a 6MT, I would have looked there first; because politics is an interest of mine and I am none too happy with the structure of the bailout a couple years ago. But not enough to overcome the tranny issue.


----------



## DrVette (Dec 6, 2011)

The Ford Transmission is Not really an Automatic, it is a Dual-Clutch 6-speed manual transmission that is electronically controlled..

I was VERY interested in one UNTIL I read reviews about them at Edmunds.com

Ford Focus Transmission Problems - Car Forums - Edmunds
Make note of the year of vehicle, they've been complaining about focus trannys for years, inc 2012

Slipping Shifts, Noise, Hard or Jerking Shift, Rolling backwards on hills etc


----------



## mr_raider (Aug 13, 2011)

DrVette said:


> The Ford Transmission is Not really an Automatic, it is a Dual-Clutch 6-speed manual transmission that is electronically controlled..
> 
> I was VERY interested in one UNTIL I read reviews about them at Edmunds.com
> 
> ...


This is an issue with most dual clutch trannys:

The tranny uses two clutch plates, on for the even numbered gears and one for the odd gears. When moving sequentially through the gears, the computer can pre-select the next gear on the other platewithout having to interrupt the drive to teh wheels. this way the torque converter can be eliminated. the problem is when skip shift from even to even or odd to odd gear is needed, you get the "harshness" of the shift since the next gear can't be pre selected.


----------



## eagleco (May 3, 2011)

weimerrj said:


> If Ford offered a 6MT, I would have looked there first; because politics is an interest of mine and I am none too happy with the structure of the bailout a couple years ago. But not enough to overcome the tranny issue.


Maybe the bailout could have been structured better. If there had been no bailout at all though, and GM went under, you may not have been able to buy a Ford either. GM may have taken so many suppliers down with them that Ford may have gone under too. Both companies rely on many of the same suppliers and infrastructure. There was genuine concern that a collapse of GM may have taken down the entire US auto industry.

Anyway, since it's a done deal, anything we can do to boost the stock price of GM (like buying Cruze's) can only help us taxpayers to recoup our investment.


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

When I bought my cruze it was down to the cruze, mazda3 (we already have one), and the focus. 
I think you get more options for the money with the cruze. 
I did not like the microsoft crap in the focus and turns out that is one of the major complaints about it. 
I did not think the the focus handled any better than the cruze but I didn't take them auto-crossing or anything. 
But compared to the cruze I thought the mazda3 drives truck like and I swear I can take turns faster in the cruze than our mazda3. So I think the cruze steers and drives great. The handling to me is great. 

I drove both a focus sedan and hatchback. Definitely like the hatchback better and the sedan's back seat on the car I drove did not have split fold down seats. The whole back seat had to fold down. That was a show stopper for me. 
Also I thought they sort of nickled and dimed you to death with options on the focus. The packages on the cruze were much better organized and made more sense to me and made it feel like I got more for the money. 

But I have had zero problems with the engine and transmission (knock on wood) - I only had a few body issues and dealer I went to took care of the right away the first time. I never notice any transmission funny shifts or anything and I like driving the transmission in sport mode. I get how to shift and the limits of the engine. The shifting just came natural to me but I had a manual before so maybe that is why. 

But I love the cruze so far and it has been a pretty good car. I just plan on taking care of it with using the best synthetic oil and changing it when the OLM is between 15 and 25 percent. Loving the OLM too. 

I think you would be happy with either one but the cruze had a nicer interior IMO. and came with more options for a better price. Plus I am also really liking the little four banger in the car. 

One other note I work with someone who bought a focus and he hates hates hates hates the microsoft sync - mytouch crap in the car. He says it runs everything and in the summer it takes forever to come on and cool the car down. nice.


----------



## sbickmeyer (Oct 23, 2011)

My dad has the 2011 6AT in his Cruze. About 10,000mi later, no issues. I test-drove the Focus Titatinium, and thought it handled just as well as the Cruze. I like the large screen for the MyFord touch, but if it has the issues and complexity I've heard about, then I'll stick with the Cruze. And IMO, the interior is of equal quality between the two of them. I do prefer the exterior design of the Focus over the Cruze, so they pretty much run even for me. Comes down to "do I want a Chevrolet or a Ford?" My answer: Chevrolet. Can't wait to get my 2012 LTZ RS Cruze in the spring


----------



## TObject (Apr 19, 2012)

I test drove a 2012 Ford Fiesta and a 2012 Ford Focus; both automatics.

There was some confusion as to what transmission the Fiesta had. The window sticker seemed to indicate a regular automatic, but review sites point to dual clutch. 
The Fiesta hunted between gears in challenging situations, most likely due to me asking for more power than the engine could supply.

The Focus transmission was clearly indicated as dual clutch. I noticed nothing unpleasant about it. Maybe some barely detectable hesitation when crawling at parking lot speeds, but that is about it. It works very well on the road. 

I am going to test drive a Sonic and a Cruze next.


----------

